# 

## alexnik020

!  ,        .        . 
  ?   - ?
 !!!

----------

? 
     ?
  /     ,   ...   ,  ,  ,      .
 /        .  ,  .
    , - -   .

----------


## alexnik020

.
... ... ,        ,     .    -   ...  ...   ...     "" ,   , , ,  ""!!!

----------

:
http://www.klerk.ru/news/?75877
http://www.klerk.ru/articles/81808.shtml
http://www.klerk.ru/news/?73998
http://www.klerk.ru/articles/80040.shtml

     .
  ,    . ,    . 
  .

----------


## alexnik020

*** =)))))))))
, !!!  !  :Wink: 
 :Wink:

----------

